# Family Plan Level 1 v Family Plan Plus Level1



## Newbie! (11 Jul 2011)

Hi,

I am in the middle of choosing between the two above programmes. The biggest difference which would effect me is that for maternity the Plus plan will give up to 4k for the hospital charges and the lesser plan, €3400.

Would you pick the lesser plan? Not sure what hospital will cost.


----------



## pj111 (11 Jul 2011)

I presume you are currently with VHI? When is your renewal date? Both plans will give cover for 3 nights in a public hospital. The figures you mention above are not relevant to a public hospital only Mt. Carmel private hospital or a home birth - it is the amount of money that is given to put towards the bill. I am in the middle of doing up a piece in relation to maternity and in particular Mt. Carmel. 

If you are planning on going to use private hospital, Aviva's Level 2 Family Health has by far the largest amount of all the plans - there is an upgrade waiting period for the extra amount over and above VHI's plan of 1 year and 42 weeks for a cleaner and drinking money for the partner !

Personally I wouldn't go near the Family Plan Level 1 because of its very poor cover for private and hi-tech cover.

It is a far greater benefit in my opinion than getting a couple of €25 for a couple of visits to the gp.

Ring VHI and ask them to recommend a better plan than the 2 above and see do they mention the shortfall on the policies for certain orthopaedic & opthalmic procedures since you renewed your policy last year.

_Patrick_


----------

